# Xu hướng decor nhà với bảng màu tuyệt đẹp



## vykhanh123 (2/12/21)

Xu hướng decor nhà với bảng màu tuyệt đẹp Trong thiết kế nội thất và trang trí nhà ở thì màu sắc là một trong những yếu tố quan trọng tạo nên sự thành công. Năm 2014 đã trôi qua, dưới đây là xu hướng decor với bảng màu tuyệt đẹp để cùng bạn Mua sỉ máy khuếch tán tinh dầu chào đón năm mới 2015. 1. Tạo chiều sâu với màu xanh dương đậm Nếu màu xanh dương nhạt mang đến nét dịu dàng, nhã nhặn thì màu xanh dương đậm thể hiện sự vững vàng, trầm tĩnh. Gam màu này tượng trưng cho nguồn năng lượng, ước mơ và hy vọng, sử dụng để trang trí nhà còn góp phần tạo nên chiều sâu cho không gian. Trong căn phòng chọn xanh dương là tông màu chủ đạo, chủ nhân của nó sẽ cảm thấy tĩnh tại và khả năng tập trung cũng cao hơn. Xanh dương đậm phối hợp ăn ý với xanh dương nhạt, trắng, xám và các máy khuếch tán tinh dầu tp hcm gam màu nóng như hồng, vàng, cam,… để trung hòa sắc thái, tạo nên cái nhìn sống động. Màu xanh dương đậm thể hiện sự vững vàng, trầm tĩnh. Cảm giác tĩnh tại trong căn phòng với tông màu này làm chủ đạo. Phối hợp ăn ý với xanh dương nhạt, trắng và các gam màu nóng… Để tạo nên cái nhìn sinh động cho không gian sống của bạn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2. Màu ô liu cho cảm giác thư giãn Gam màu được ưa chuộng từ những năm 60 đã trở lại và khẳng định vị trí của mình trong bảng màu của năm 2015. Đây là màu xanh lá cây ánh vàng sẫm, được đặt tên theo của lá ô liu. Tuy không căng tràn nhựa sống như xanh lá cây nhưng lại được yêu thích bởi sự ấm áp, dịu dàng. Nó mang đến sự thư giãn cho phòng khách, phòng ngủ, phòng tắm hay nhà bếp,… khiến không gian như một khu vườn xanh lá. Bạn có thể chọn ô liu làm màu sơn tường hoặc góp mặt trong những phụ kiện trang trí. Vàng nhạt và gỗ tự nhiên là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo cho tông màu này. Màu xanh ô liu được ưa chuộng bởi sự ấm áp, dịu dàng. Nó mang đến sự thư giãn cho phòng khách, phòng tắm hay nhà bếp,… Khiến không gian trở nên xinh đẹp như một khu vườn xanh lá. Bên cạnh sơn tường, nó còn góp mặt trong các phụ kiện trang trí. 3. Những gam màu pastel lãng mạn Có thể nói, những gam màu pastel không bao giờ khiến bạn phải thất vọng khi chọn lựa để làm đẹp cho ngôi nhà vào năm mới. Xuất hiện từ những năm 80, lấy cảm hứng từ buổi hoàng hôn màu tím, màu xanh mát của lá bạc hà, sự nữ tính của hồng phấn hay màu nâu, lam nhạt dịu dàng,… chúng khiến bạn cảm giác như mình đang lạc vào một thế giới thần tiên với sự lãng mạn và ngọt ngào tuyệt đối. Trên thực tế, pastel là “phiên bản nhẹ nhàng” của các gam màu cơ bản, vì vậy nó phù hợp với hầu hết các không gian sinh hoạt để mang đến cái nhìn tươi sáng. Pastel là “phiên bản nhẹ nhàng” của các gam màu cơ bản… Được ưa chuộng từ thập niên 80 bởi sự nhẹ nhàng, tươi sáng. Khiến bạn cảm giác như đang lạc vào một thế giới thần tiên…. với vẻ đẹp lãng mạn và ngọt ngào tuyệt đối! 4. Thanh lịch với gam màu xám 2015 là năm lên ngôi của phong cách thanh lịch nhưng không kém phần hiện đại, vì thế mà màu xám được ưu ái hơn cả. Nó là sự kết hợp tinh tế của màu nâu và màu be, là yếu tố tuyệt vời để kết hợp với những gam màu trung tính hoặc sôi động khác. Thật dễ dàng để chúng ta thích nghi với xu hướng sử dụng sắc màu này: từ việc chọn lựa nội thất, phụ kiện trang trí nhà ở hay làm tông màu chủ đạo thật sang trọng cho bức tường. Đối với những chủ nhân yêu thích vẻ đẹp cổ điển quý phái thì đây chính là một sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo. Màu xám dễ dàng kết hợp với những gam màu trung tính hoặc sôi động khác. Từ nội thất, phụ kiện trang trí hay làm tông màu chủ đạo sang trọng. Màu xám là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho những ai yêu thích vẻ đẹp cổ điển. 5. Sự pha trộn sắc màu sống động Mặc dù gam màu dịu nhẹ, trung tính là xu hướng được tìm kiếm hàng đầu trong năm 2015, thế nhưng các nhà thiết kế cũng không bỏ quên những bảng màu sống động và lôi cuốn. Những món nội thất đẹp mắt với sự phối hợp của đủ gam màu lạnh và nóng như xanh lá cây, cam, đỏ, tím, vàng, nâu… xen kẽ khiến không gian sống trở nên nổi bần bật hơn bao giờ hết. Đừng ngại ngần bởi xu hướng nghe có vẻ “choáng ngợp” này. Hãy cứ thử chơi đùa cùng màu sắc, chắc chắn bạn sẽ có được sự trải nghiệm thật tuyệt vời cho ngôi nhà của mình. Đừng bỏ quên Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu dùng cho khách sạn với những bảng màu sống động và lôi cuốn cho năm mới. Những món nội thất đẹp mắt với sự phối hợp của rất nhiều gam màu… Khiến không gian sống trở nên nổi bần bật hơn bao giờ hết. Thử chơi đùa cùng màu sắc, bạn sẽ có sự trải nghiệm thật tuyệt vời!


----------

